# WTB Leupold 6-18x40 AO Fine Duplex Scope



## MCJ (Feb 23, 2014)

Looking for a Leupold 6-18x40 AO Fine Duplex scope. Can be a Vari-X II, VX II, or VX 2.

Thank You


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a VX II that I could part with. PM me with an offer if you want. I think I can even dig up the box.------SS


----------



## MCJ (Feb 23, 2014)

PM sent.


----------

